# Topic Ufficiale: Università



## Butcher (28 Agosto 2012)

Continuiamo a parlare delle nostre mirabolanti e allegrissime avventure universitarie


----------



## andre (29 Agosto 2012)

Io devo scegliere cosa fare e vorrei un vostro parere. In quarta (l'anno scorso) ho fatto il test al politecnico per portarmi avanti, però ingegneria non mi ispira. Cosa ne pensate di medicina? (so che è difficilissimo essere ammessi, però volevo provarci)


----------



## Butcher (29 Agosto 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> Io devo scegliere cosa fare e vorrei un vostro parere. In quarta (l'anno scorso) ho fatto il test al politecnico per portarmi avanti, però ingegneria non mi ispira. Cosa ne pensate di medicina? (so che è difficilissimo essere ammessi, però volevo provarci)


Che scuola fai?


----------



## andre (29 Agosto 2012)

Scientifico


----------



## bmb (29 Agosto 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> Io devo scegliere cosa fare e vorrei un vostro parere. In quarta (l'anno scorso) ho fatto il test al politecnico per portarmi avanti, però ingegneria non mi ispira. Cosa ne pensate di medicina? (so che è difficilissimo essere ammessi, però volevo provarci)



Il difficile non è essere ammessi. Il difficile è resistere 6 anni rinunciando a qualsiasi forma di vita sociale e studiando circa 10 ore al giorno.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Una laurea del genere la ottieni solo se è una vera passione, non perchè fa figo dire "faccio medicina" (nota bene che non sto giudicando nessuno, sto solo riportando la realtà dei fatti) perchè altrimenti uno non resisterebbe al secondo anno.


----------



## Butcher (29 Agosto 2012)

Ma anche per il test eh! Ti devi sfondare di brutto. Un mio amico l'ha fatto con successo, però ti dico che ha cominciato a studiare dal 4° liceo (stava avanti con il programma di scienze rispetto alla classe) e l'estate dopo l'esame di stato è scomparso dalla circolazione.
Secondo me bisogna provarci solo se si ha la passione, senza di quella dopo non resisteresti.


----------



## andre (29 Agosto 2012)

Capisco, il problema è che non ho una vera e propria passione, o almeno non ancora


----------



## Butcher (29 Agosto 2012)

Valuta bene la situazione.


----------



## bmb (29 Agosto 2012)

Io ho fatto il test 2 volte, entrambe le volte sono rimasto fuori di un pugno di posti (parlo di decimi di punto, non di 5 o 10) ed è stata una mazzata psicologica devastante, soprattutto la seconda quando, dopo un anno di biologia, ero certo di potercela fare. Ma, purtroppo, non è un test in cui vengono premiati tutti i più bravi. Alcuni posti sono già prenotati e gli ultimi, per forza di cose, la pagano a caro costo. Proprio pochi giorni fa mi sono cimentato col test del 2011 notando che è diventato pure più difficile. Le domande di biologia e chimica le sapevo tutte, ma perchè le ho imparate all'università. Non esiste una preparazione alle superiori in grado di farti affrontare un test del genere in maniera ottimale.


----------



## andre (29 Agosto 2012)

Che facoltà frequenti tu bmb?


----------



## bmb (29 Agosto 2012)

Sto facendo la specialistica per diventare nutrizionista. In un annetto dovrei essere a posto.


----------



## Liuke (29 Agosto 2012)

il 24 ho il test d'ingresso per ingegneria informatica...e non mi ricordo nulla di matematica lol


----------



## Vinz (29 Agosto 2012)

Il 10 ho il test d'ingresso per giurisprudenza... solo valutativo.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Agosto 2012)

Domani ultimo esame del primo anno. Fisica,che non sopporto....

Spero di passare,mi accontento anche di poco poco.


----------



## esjie (30 Agosto 2012)

Che goduria vedere i compagni di corso nel gruppo fb ancora indaffarati con gli esami quando io ho finito 2 mesi fa ahahaah 

Ultimissimo anno cmq, il primo ottobre si riparte, e il treno è stato spostato 20 minuti prima ...sto male a pensare ai lunedì mattina con sveglia alle 6.20


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Agosto 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> Ultimissimo anno cmq, il primo ottobre si riparte, e il treno è stato spostato 20 minuti prima ...sto male a pensare ai lunedì mattina con sveglia alle 6.20



Si vabbe,io ogni mattina l'anno scorso mi svegliavo alle 5 e mezza


----------



## bmb (30 Agosto 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> Che goduria vedere i compagni di corso nel gruppo fb ancora indaffarati con gli esami quando io ho finito 2 mesi fa ahahaah
> 
> Ultimissimo anno cmq, il primo ottobre si riparte, e il treno è stato spostato 20 minuti prima ...sto male a pensare ai lunedì mattina con sveglia alle 6.20



Mi ci sono svegliato per una vita, alla fine metti la sveglia dove non puoi prenderla con le mani ma che ti costringe a tirarti su e il gioco è fatto


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2012)

Odio l'università. Mi fa schifo l'ambiente, il modo in cui ti trattano, la segreteria, il voler fare tutto via web ma non essere capaci a essere chiari, odio tutto. Non vedo l'ora di andarmene. Ma questo secondo anno è andato di male. Che nervoso.


----------



## GioNF (30 Agosto 2012)

Inizio il 12.
Settembre.
Non ci posso credere.
Ok che è ungrandissimocorsoeccecc..ma bojan-mondo, ventimila mesi di lezione sono troppi!


----------



## Solo (30 Agosto 2012)

Sono una matricola, comincio il 24.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Settembre 2012)

Scritto-Orale, Scritto-Orale, Scritto-Orale, Scritto-Orale, Scritto-Orale, Scritto-Orale, Scritto-Orale, Scritto-Orale

Ingegneria ti prosciuga le energie  è come fare due esami in due giorni


----------



## Cm Punk (3 Settembre 2012)

Ma come si fa a riprendere a studiare dopo tre mesi di nullafacenza? Non ce la faccio


----------



## GioNF (3 Settembre 2012)

Cm Punk ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a riprendere a studiare dopo tre mesi di nullafacenza? Non ce la faccio




Io sto facendo il ritiro 
Nel senso che sto iniziando già a preparare le materie che studierò nellla Laurea Magistrale, in modo da 
A)allenarmi allo studio cooostante e giooornaliero
B)arrivo già preparato
C)un danno_ enoooooorme cit._

Ed è, più o meno, da Febbraio che non studio nulla


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (3 Settembre 2012)

Cavolo ma siete proprio in gamba per potervi permettere di non studiare d'estate!!! Io ho dovuto studiare fino alla settimana scorsa. Adesso posso riposarmi un pò in attesa della nuova "stagione".


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Settembre 2012)

Ovviamente non ce l'ho fatta a studiare ad agosto,completamente impossibile.Fortunatamente gli esami che ho saltato non dovrebbero essere troppo impegnativi,li farò appena avrò tempo.
E intanto il 17 via con le lezioni


----------



## Jaqen (3 Settembre 2012)

Odio l'università. Mercoledì esame di privato.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (3 Settembre 2012)

A me veramente l'Università piace un sacco,non capisco come mai sembrate odiarla così tanto!! Non vedo l'ora di iniziare i nuovi corsi


----------



## Cm Punk (3 Settembre 2012)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> A me veramente l'Università piace un sacco,non capisco come mai sembrate odiarla così tanto!! Non vedo l'ora di iniziare i nuovi corsi


Secondo me dipende molto dalla scelta della facoltà
Io faccio giurisprudenza, all'inizio ero entusiasta della scelta e non vedevo l'ora iniziasse la vita universitaria, dopo un pò di frequenza all'uni ho capito (come fanno praticamente tutti da me ) che è inutile seguire le lezioni, che tolgono soltanto tempo allo studio, ergo bisogna stare soltanto a casa a studiare dei libroni
A questo punto preferivo la scuola, almeno mi divertivo un casino la mattina!


----------



## Hammer (3 Settembre 2012)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> A me veramente l'Università piace un sacco,non capisco come mai sembrate odiarla così tanto!! Non vedo l'ora di iniziare i nuovi corsi



Perchè all'inizio sembra tutto rose e fiori, poi quando il gioco si fa duro (= sessione di esami) iniziano le spine


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Settembre 2012)

E' bellissima l'università, ti fa diventare più responsabile (ovviamente non è sempre così)


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (3 Settembre 2012)

Cm Punk ha scritto:


> Secondo me dipende molto dalla scelta della facoltà
> Io faccio giurisprudenza, all'inizio ero entusiasta della scelta e non vedevo l'ora iniziasse la vita universitaria, dopo un pò di frequenza all'uni ho capito (come fanno praticamente tutti da me ) che è inutile seguire le lezioni, che tolgono soltanto tempo allo studio, ergo bisogna stare soltanto a casa a studiare dei libroni
> A questo punto preferivo la scuola, almeno mi divertivo un casino la mattina!


Si beh dipende in effetti anche dalla materia scelta. Comunque non ritornerei nemmeno un secondo alla scuola...Tutto quello stress,le mattine con il cuore in gola per evitare l'interrogazione.. No no,mi tengo volentieri le mie sessioni di esami!!


----------



## esjie (3 Settembre 2012)

L'università all'inizio è bella, e decisamente continuo a preferirla alla scuola.
Diventa una m. quando cominci a scontrarti con la segreteria, la burocrazia, professori che non si presentano, più a tutto questo aggiungi i treni e i bus.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Settembre 2012)

Ghrgggggggrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa dopo DODICI ORE a ripetere quell'ottantina di dimostrazioni di algebra e geometria il professore rinvia l'esame a giovedì.. E io dovrei rifare tutto ciò domani DI NUOVO?????????? ................ Ok addio, preferisco morire, soffrirei di meno, ciao


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (9 Settembre 2012)

Con l'esame di Fisica superato con un 22 (dio sia lodato!) ho ufficialmente chiuso il primo anno di Università!!!!!!

3 settimane di vacanza,e poi si riparte!


----------



## Solo (10 Settembre 2012)

Studiare una lingua tra francese, spagnolo o tedesco a livello B1.

Secondo voi:


La più facile
La più difficile
La più utile

Fate conto che parto da zero per tutte e tre.


----------



## Isao (10 Settembre 2012)

1 Spagnolo
2 Tedesco (a differenza delle altre è una lingua anglosassone e non latina)
3 Tedesco


----------



## riccardokaka (10 Settembre 2012)

Raga ma fatemi capire bene, se non passo il ***** di test di valutazione di economia non posso dare esami per quest'anno. Perciò è come se fosse un test di ingresso. Che ***** è?


----------



## Vinz (10 Settembre 2012)

Fatto oggi il test, l'8 ottobre si comincia


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi ha tentato il test di medicina ma purtroppo già sa che non è andata bene.
A questo punto Splendidi si iscriverà a Lettere Classiche, perculatemi pure  però il discorso è stato "Tento medicina che mi interessa e che garantisce un futuro, se non va, in fondo, andrò a fare quello per cui provo sincera passione".


----------



## GioNF (11 Settembre 2012)

Lo Spagnolo è tutto fuorchè una lingua facile.
Dal punto di vista grammaticale è un incubo. E non è decisamente detto che sia più utile il tedesco. Lo Spagnolo è parlato in tutto il Sud America, e sta diventando la lingua principale di Texas-Florida & co.


----------



## Vinz (11 Settembre 2012)

Nei peggiori bar di Caracas


----------



## Emanuele (11 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Splendidi ha tentato il test di medicina ma purtroppo già sa che non è andata bene.
> A questo punto Splendidi si iscriverà a Lettere Classiche, perculatemi pure  però il discorso è stato "Tento medicina che mi interessa e che garantisce un futuro, se non va, in fondo, andrò a fare quello per cui provo sincera passione".



Bella 

ora la truppa dei letterati sale a 3, pochi ma buoni


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2012)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> Bella
> 
> ora la truppa dei letterati sale a 3, pochi ma buoni


Dove ti iscrivi ?  e il terzo chi è ?


----------



## Emanuele (11 Settembre 2012)

Io devo iniziare il terzo anno di lettere moderne.
Il terzo è preb: nonostante abbia finito lo considero ancora dei nostri


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2012)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> Io devo iniziare il terzo anno di lettere moderne.
> Il terzo è preb: nonostante abbia finito lo considero ancora dei nostri


Ah ecco, però ancora non ho capito cosa ha fatto di preciso  [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION]


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (11 Settembre 2012)

Bocconiani?


----------



## prebozzio (11 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ah ecco, però ancora non ho capito cosa ha fatto di preciso  [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION]



Prebozzio ha una laurea triennale in Letterature Europee, una laurea specialistica in Lingua e Letteratura Italiana e sta lavorando (nel tempo libero  ) all'edizione critica di un epistolario rinascimentale: più letterato di così non si può


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Prebozzio ha una laurea triennale in Letterature Europee, una laurea specialistica in Lingua e Letteratura Italiana e sta lavorando (nel tempo libero  ) all'edizione critica di un epistolario rinascimentale: più letterato di così non si può


Il nome ufficiale della triennale dovrebbe essere "Lingue, culture e letterature moderne Europee" giusto ?  però non trovo la specialistica


----------



## juventino (11 Settembre 2012)

Domani ho il test di valutazione a scienze politiche, per fortuna non selettivo. Anche juventino comincia l'università.


----------



## prebozzio (11 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il nome ufficiale della triennale dovrebbe essere "Lingue, culture e letterature moderne Europee" giusto ?  però non trovo la specialistica



Il corso triennale, per la precisione, era Letterature Europee per l'Editoria e la Produzione Culturale, un'interfacoltà tra Lettere e Lingue. Volevo fare il giornalista, e infatti feci anche un modulo professionalizzante promosso dalla Regione Toscana che mi ha dato la qualifica di "esperto di progettazione editoriale e scrittura professionale", e mi ha permesso di fare prima uno stage, e poi una collaborazione biennale con un settimanale di calcio.

Alla specialistica mi sono iscritto Lingua e Letteratura Italiana, curriculum letterario, la specialistica di Lettere Moderne. Visto che avevo cambiato percorso di studi rispetto alla triennale, mi hanno rifilato ben 60 crediti di debito da colmare  (aggiunti ai 60 cfu del modulo professionalizzante fanno 120 cfu in più, non a caso sono l'unico ******** che ha finito un intero libretto  ).


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2012)

Ah, un'interfacoltà... e come cavolo si fa a scegliere un'interfacoltà ? Ma soprattutto, esistono ?


----------



## prebozzio (11 Settembre 2012)

Non sono più aggiornato, ma la mia credo non esista più (o meglio, non viene più attivato il primo anno, chi c'è dentro la può finire).

Era un gran bel corso di studi (se completato con la specialistica) per chi aveva voglia di farsi il mazzo. Il problema era che garantiva pochissimi sbocchi: grandiose possibilità per futuri concorsi di dottorato o specializzazione all'estero, poco altro. O si diventava eruditi, o inutili. Io poco dopo la metà capii che la mia strada era un'altra, perché non avevo più voglia di studiare le lingue straniere in maniera ossessiva.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2012)

Capisco e adesso cosa fa il buon prebozzio ?


----------



## prebozzio (12 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Capisco e adesso cosa fa il buon prebozzio ?



Prebozzio, dopo aver vinto il concorso per la scuola di dottorato a Macerata e rifiutato poiché non aveva ottenuto la borsa di studio, ha trovato lavoro presso un'agenzia formativa. Tiene lezioni ai così detti drop-out (ragazzi tra i 16 e i 18 anni, che hanno assolto l'obbligo scolastico ma sono ancora in età di diritto-dovere all'istruzione), fa colloqui di orientamento a giovani in cerca di lavoro e studenti delle scuole serali, è responsabile per la provincia di Lucca del punto informativo sulle agevolazioni per i giovani promosse dalla Regione Toscana 
Diciamo che si guadagna da vivere onestamente (e, nel tempo libero, come già detto lavora all'edizione critica di un epistolario rinascimentale insieme a Paolo Procaccioli, colui che ha lavorato alle lettere di Pietro Aretino)


----------



## iceman. (12 Settembre 2012)

Ritiratevi


----------



## GioNF (12 Settembre 2012)

Primo giorno di specialistica. Sveglia alle 6.45.
Voglio morire.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Settembre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Prebozzio, dopo aver vinto il concorso per la scuola di dottorato a Macerata e rifiutato poiché non aveva ottenuto la borsa di studio, ha trovato lavoro presso un'agenzia formativa. Tiene lezioni ai così detti drop-out (ragazzi tra i 16 e i 18 anni, che hanno assolto l'obbligo scolastico ma sono ancora in età di diritto-dovere all'istruzione), fa colloqui di orientamento a giovani in cerca di lavoro e studenti delle scuole serali, è responsabile per la provincia di Lucca del punto informativo sulle agevolazioni per i giovani promosse dalla Regione Toscana
> Diciamo che si guadagna da vivere onestamente (e, nel tempo libero, come già detto lavora all'edizione critica di un epistolario rinascimentale insieme a Paolo Procaccioli, colui che ha lavorato alle lettere di Pietro Aretino)


Sei contento del tuo percorso, sei soddisfatto della tua vita lavorativa ?


----------



## Solo (13 Settembre 2012)

Io ho ancora una settimana e mezza di svacco.


----------



## Vinz (13 Settembre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> Io ho ancora una settimana e mezza di svacco.



Che farai? Comunque da me si inizia l'8  Svacco ancora per settimane


----------



## esjie (13 Settembre 2012)

Io ho 3 giorni a settimana di lezione, e solo di mattina


----------



## Jaqen (13 Settembre 2012)

Anche io eje. Ma non so come, nel piano di studio, dovrò riuscire a dare 3 esami da 6 a Novembre. Cioé sarà un po' dura.
Ho indietro commerciale   e statistica.... due esamini così


----------



## Solo (13 Settembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Che farai? Comunque da me si inizia l'8  Svacco ancora per settimane


Economia.


----------



## esjie (13 Settembre 2012)

io non li guardo mai i crediti, ci son gli esami e basta


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Settembre 2012)

Io sono fuori corso e tra poco mi ritocca cominciare a studiare sodo.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Settembre 2012)

Stamattina ho preso un bel 29.Certo che caino il prof che m'ha levato 1 voto per un nonnulla.Comunque tutto è bene cio' che finisce bene.Siamo a meno 3 piu' 1 test!


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (19 Settembre 2012)

Io comincio il II anno il 1° Ottobre. Da circa un mese sono in vacanze meritate!


----------



## Solo (19 Settembre 2012)

Lunedì si parte...


----------



## Vinz (19 Settembre 2012)

Vi posso chiedere un'informazione sui crediti degli esami? Ma se prendo o 18 o 30, i crediti di un esame cambiano? O mi prendo sempre quelli prestabiliti?


----------



## Prinz (19 Settembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Vi posso chiedere un'informazione sui crediti degli esami? Ma se prendo o 18 o 30, i crediti di un esame cambiano? O mi prendo sempre quelli prestabiliti?



i crediti non c'entrano nulla col voto.


----------



## Solo (19 Settembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Vi posso chiedere un'informazione sui crediti degli esami? Ma se prendo o 18 o 30, i crediti di un esame cambiano? O mi prendo sempre quelli prestabiliti?


No! I "crediti formativi universitari" (CFU) servono per "misurare" il carico di lavoro che l'esame comporta. 1 CFU corrisponde a 25 ore di lavoro (lezioni, studio personale, esercitazioni ecc. ecc.).

Siccome alla fine devi fare la media ponderata:

[(Esame 1 * Numero crediti esame 1) + (Esame 2 * Numero crediti esame 2) + (Esame n * Numero crediti esame n)] / (Numero crediti esame 1 + Numero crediti esame 2 + Numero crediti esame N)

Devi stare attento perché facendo così chiaramente gli esami da più crediti "pesano" di più.

Mettiamo che hai un esame da 12 crediti e prendi 20, e in uno da 8 crediti prendi 28. Con la media classica della superiori avresti 20+28=48/2=24.

Con la media ponderata hai: (20*12 + 28*8)/(12+8)=23,2 --> sei andato "male" nell'esame più pesante e sei penalizzato.

Allo stesso modo se inverti i risultati dei due esami ottieni: (28*12 + 20*8)/(12+8)=24,8 --> sei andato bene nell'esame più pesante e nei hai tratto beneficio.

Edit: tra l'altro se moltiplichi il risultato della media ponderata per 11 e dividi per 3 trovi il voto di partenza per la laurea.


----------



## esjie (19 Settembre 2012)

I crediti sono una cacata, perchè un esame da pochi crediti, di utilità discutibile, può avere un prof esigente. Altri esami con tanti crediti possono essere una farsa.


----------



## Hammer (19 Settembre 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> I crediti sono una cacata, perchè un esame da pochi crediti, di utilità discutibile, può avere un prof esigente. Altri esami con tanti crediti possono essere una farsa.



Quotissimo!


----------



## Vinz (19 Settembre 2012)

Mi interessano più che altro per la borsa di studio


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Settembre 2012)

Io la prossima settimana comincerò a preparami per Microeconomia,Ragioneria e Diritto pubblico 2 da dare in Novembre, forse aggiungo un altro esame.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (19 Settembre 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> I crediti sono una cacata, perchè un esame da pochi crediti, di utilità discutibile, può avere un prof esigente. Altri esami con tanti crediti possono essere una farsa.



Straquoto. Praticamente l'esame con meno crediti del primo anno,è stato quello più duro per me.


----------



## GioNF (19 Settembre 2012)

Non ho più un minuto di tempo libero.
UNO.
Devo fare tutto ai 1000 all'ora, che stress.


----------



## Jaqen (19 Settembre 2012)

Dopo 3 giorni ho già troppo sonno.


----------



## Solo (24 Settembre 2012)

Oggi si comincia con levataccia alle 6 visto che l'appartamento è libero solo dalla prossima settimana...


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Settembre 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> I crediti sono una cacata, perchè un esame da pochi crediti, di utilità discutibile, può avere un prof esigente. Altri esami con tanti crediti possono essere una farsa.



Infatti,io ad esempio ho fatto un esame da soli 5 crediti su un libro da 600 pag. e con un prof rompi marones!


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Settembre 2012)

E lunedi si ricomincia! Mi ero un pò scazzato di non fare niente!


----------



## esjie (29 Settembre 2012)

GioNF ha scritto:


> Non ho più un minuto di tempo libero.
> UNO.
> Devo fare tutto ai 1000 all'ora, che stress.



Era bello eh cazzeggiare per le Highlands a spese nostre?  Recupera il tempo perduto, pelandrùn!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Settembre 2012)

Lunedì comincio, il primo giorno.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Ottobre 2012)

Ed ecco che si comincia con la sveglia alle 5 e mezza!!!!


----------



## Francy (1 Ottobre 2012)

-9 alla fine. Prossimo obiettivo: 14 Ottobre. Daje!


----------



## Kurt91 (1 Ottobre 2012)

Io oggi inizio alle 13.30, ma di casa parto fra un'oretta che vado a studiare in uni. Si stava meglio a casa


----------



## Hammer (1 Ottobre 2012)

Domani sciopero dei mezzi e mi tocca fare i salti mortali per andare a seguire due ore di lezione. Dannazione


----------



## Cm Punk (1 Ottobre 2012)

Oggi esame.. che dio (silvio) mi aiuti


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Ottobre 2012)

Cm Punk ha scritto:


> Oggi esame.. che dio (silvio) mi aiuti


Dai speriamo bene


----------



## iceman. (2 Ottobre 2012)

Scusate se mi intrometto, ma vorrei sapere i vari sbocchi lavorativi delle seguenti facolta':

archeologia e storia dell'arte 
scienze della comunicazione


----------



## Emanuele (2 Ottobre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Scusate se mi intrometto, ma vorrei sapere i vari sbocchi lavorativi delle seguenti facolta':
> 
> archeologia e storia dell'arte
> scienze della comunicazione



Beh archeologia è una laurea bilanciata per poter fare l'archeologo, ma purtroppo, e assurdamente, è un mestiere precario e mal pagato. Con quella in storia dell'arte penso che tu possa fare anche il professore. Per quanto riguarda scienze della comunicazione non ti saprei dire, chiedi a Maryo, se non mi sbaglio lui è laureato proprio in questo campo.


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Ottobre 2012)

Si per Scienze della Comunicazione chiedi ad [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Scusate se mi intrometto, ma vorrei sapere i vari sbocchi lavorativi delle seguenti facolta':
> 
> archeologia e storia dell'arte
> scienze della comunicazione



Lascia perdere. OGGI è dura. Anzi, durissima.


----------



## bmb (2 Ottobre 2012)

Gli unici a trovare lavoro sono ingegneri e medici. Ma per entrare a medicina devi essere bravissimo/raccomandato. E ingegneria è una facoltà particolare, se non sei particolarmente portato per matematica ti metti un cappio al collo dopo 3 lezioni.


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Ottobre 2012)

Maledetti libri


----------



## iceman. (9 Ottobre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere. OGGI è dura. Anzi, durissima.




Eppure, se dovessi andare all'universita' farei sicuramente una di queste, le altre non mi attirano per niente. Pero' dopo il barbone lo vado a fare per davvero..


----------



## Solo (9 Novembre 2012)

Tutti sepolti nei libri


----------



## esjie (9 Novembre 2012)

Tra un po' si ricomincia a studiare, ho poca roba per st'inverno ma ostica, diritto ed economia


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Novembre 2012)

Il tempo vola...


----------



## Fabriman94 (9 Novembre 2012)

Con scienze motorie (sempre se si viene ammessi) cosa si pul fare?


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Febbraio 2013)

Ma secondo voi è tanto grave essere indecisi arrivati a questo punto ?
Poche idee, ma molto confuse.


----------



## Butcher (11 Febbraio 2013)

Ragazzi, c'è qualcuno che puoi spiegarmi qualcosa riguardo l'Erasmus? Tipo sugli esami, lingua ecc...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Febbraio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Scusate se mi intrometto, ma vorrei sapere i vari sbocchi lavorativi delle seguenti facolta':
> 
> archeologia e storia dell'arte
> scienze della comunicazione


Fai ciò che ti interessa, ciò per cui sei portato. Quando sarà il momento di fare i conti col lavoro se ne riparlerà, magari da qui a 5 anni le cose cambieranno.


----------



## esjie (11 Febbraio 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Con scienze motorie (sempre se si viene ammessi) cosa si pul fare?



Toh, lo vedo solo adesso.

Beh, come valore legale in sè non vale niente, vale solo per fare il prof. di Ed. Fisica...cmq immagino che se vuoi fare Scienze Motorie sarai interessato a lavorare nello sport o in qualsiasi altro campo dell'esercizio fisico (preventivo, salutistico ecc.). Io praticamente ho deciso solo nell'ultimo anno cosa voglio fare, anzi, l'ho deciso in parte perchè poi se voglio campare dovrò adattarmi anche a fare altro, quindi non ti preoccupare se ancora non sai cosa fare. Il mondo dello sport cmq è duro per camparci, ovviamente non puoi avere il tempo di allenare 15 squadre e prendere 2000 euro, hai tempo per 1-2 o poco più, bisogna fare diversi lavori.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Aprile 2013)

Scusate se riesumo, qualcuno si è avvicinato scienze politiche ?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Settembre 2013)

Allora, chi riparte martedi? 

Finiti i circa due mesi di cazzeggio, si torna a "lavoro"


----------



## O Animal (29 Settembre 2013)

Esperienza personale: fatela all'estero!!!!!! L'Erasmus è una buona esperienza ma se potete andate a studiare all'estero quanto prima possibile e rimanete lì...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Settembre 2013)

Io a Febbraio mi laureo in tempo perfetto per la triennale avendo anche lavorato pagandomi gli studi. Alla faccia dei figli di papà


----------



## Solo (29 Settembre 2013)

Già ricominciato con lunedì...


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Settembre 2013)

Tra poco inizio la tesi.
Non devo più seguire nessuna lezione, mi sembra strano dopo tutti questi anni.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Io a Febbraio mi laureo in tempo perfetto per la triennale avendo anche lavorato pagandomi gli studi. Alla faccia dei figli di papà



Beh che dire, complimenti  Io invece con le borse di studio ho fatto il secondo anno praticamente gratis  Dovrei prenderla anche quest'anno, visto che ho tirato su la media!


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Io a Febbraio mi laureo in tempo perfetto per la triennale avendo anche lavorato pagandomi gli studi. Alla faccia dei figli di papà



Bravo 
Anch'io punto a finire in tre anni,ma per farcela dovrò studiare seriamente quest'anno.


----------



## Solo (29 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Io a Febbraio mi laureo in tempo perfetto per la triennale avendo anche lavorato pagandomi gli studi. Alla faccia dei figli di papà


Complimenti! 

La tesi su cosa la fai?


----------



## Hammer (29 Settembre 2013)

Io punto a dicembre, per la triennale. Sto lavorando per la tesi e (a partire da domani) seguendo i corsi. È un periodo particolarmente impegnativo.


----------



## Kurt91 (29 Settembre 2013)

Io invece inizio il mio primo anno fuori corso  Mi sa che finisco la triennale con un anno di ritardo.


----------



## Hammer (29 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Io a Febbraio mi laureo in tempo perfetto per la triennale avendo anche lavorato pagandomi gli studi. Alla faccia dei figli di papà



Grande piscio. Che corso fai?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Settembre 2013)

Io sono al terzo, e ho paura di non farcela a fare tutto in tempo. Non ho alcun esame indietro, ma quest'anno c'è la tesi e il tirocinio (anche se si tratta di poco meno di due settimane) e ho paura di non riuscire a organizzarmi...


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Settembre 2013)

Io, praticamente dopo aver perso 1 anno dietro a Diritto Privato, dovrei laurearmi entro Dicembre/Gennaio (mi manca 1 esame e la tesi, anche se ho incominciato a lavorarci su).


----------



## esjie (29 Settembre 2013)

A Novembre dovrei finire la Magistrale, ancora qualche giorno per concludere la tesi.


----------



## juventino (29 Settembre 2013)

Purtroppo difficilmente riuscirò a farcela in 3 anni (inizio il secondo a ottobre).


----------



## danyaj87 (29 Settembre 2013)

Dio bonino, ma voi convivete coi coinquilini... li scannerei una volta si l'altra pure


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Settembre 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Grande piscio. Che corso fai?



Economia d'impresa



Solo ha scritto:


> Complimenti!
> 
> La tesi su cosa la fai?



Innovazione e riuso di conoscenza nel settore dei servizi, con il caso pratico dell'azienda dove lavoro


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Febbraio 2014)

Laureato in tre anni senza intoppi e lavorando pure part-time

Plano


----------



## Angstgegner (10 Febbraio 2014)

Settimana scorsa ho passato l'ultimo esame, un incubo infinito terminato al 5° tentativo alla faccia di quello str**o frustrato, tiè.
Ora si tratta "solamente" di finire di scrivere la tesi 



er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Laureato in tre anni senza intoppi e lavorando pure part-time
> 
> Plano



Complimenti piscio!!


----------



## Morghot (10 Febbraio 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Laureato in tre anni senza intoppi e lavorando pure part-time
> 
> Plano


nei miei scorsi 2 anni di università 2 esami, cambiando 3 facoltà nel mentre.
Disoccupato attualmente.

Ti faccio concorrenza


----------



## juventino (25 Febbraio 2014)

Riuppo il topic per condividere con voi l'esperienza di essere il penultimo a fare l'esame in un appello di....230 persone 
C'è qualcuno che può raccontare oltre a me un'esperienza simile?


----------



## vota DC (25 Febbraio 2014)

Avendo fatto storia non mi è mai capitato nulla del genere. Però se non trovo niente nei prossimi mesi il 3 settembre faccio l'esame di ammissione ad infermieristica così mi prendo la seconda laurea e lì la situazione è più affollata, però mio fratello ha detto che quando c' tanta gente fanno scritti.


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Febbraio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Riuppo il topic per condividere con voi l'esperienza di essere il penultimo a fare l'esame in un appello di....230 persone
> C'è qualcuno che può raccontare oltre a me un'esperienza simile?



Quanti giorni è durato l'appello? 
No, da me non è quasi mai capitato.
Gli esami con tantissimi iscritti (anche 300/350 persone, in particolare nell'esame di finanza) sono sempre stati scritti, mentre il numero di iscritti negli esami orali che ho fatto non ha mai superato le 100 persone. Per fortuna da noi un paio prima dell'esame come minimo caricano sul sito la schedulazione degli orali, per cui sai di andare in aula o in ufficio dal docente a colpo sicuro


----------



## Jaqen (25 Febbraio 2014)

Commerciale e poi laurea.
Altri 17 anni più o meno


----------



## juventino (25 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Quanti giorni è durato l'appello?
> No, da me non è quasi mai capitato.
> Gli esami con tantissimi iscritti (anche 300/350 persone, in particolare nell'esame di finanza) sono sempre stati scritti, mentre il numero di iscritti negli esami orali che ho fatto non ha mai superato le 100 persone. Per fortuna da noi un paio prima dell'esame come minimo caricano sul sito la schedulazione degli orali, per cui sai di andare in aula o in ufficio dal docente a colpo sicuro



L'appello è durato più di 8 (OTTO) ore. Comunque si sarebbe potuto pure fare in molto meno se non ci fosse stato un fenomeno di assistente capace di interrogare a malapena 7 persone (rendiamoci conto, 7 persone in otto ore, di cui 3 bocciati).


----------



## vota DC (25 Febbraio 2014)

La media è 40 minuti, sette in otto ore è quasi il doppio. Ma quanti assistenti c'erano per far ben 230 persone in così poco tempo?


----------



## juventino (25 Febbraio 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> La media è 40 minuti, sette in otto ore è quasi il doppio. Ma quanti assistenti c'erano per far ben 230 persone in così poco tempo?



Ci stavano ben 5 assistenti. Solo quello da me citato aveva un ritmo così lento, ma tanto è bastato per rallentare di molto.


----------



## vota DC (25 Febbraio 2014)

Avete sentito il ministro Giannini? Ha detto che vuole reintrodurre il bonus maturità all'università. Ma lo sa che il più delle volte le superiori non c'entrano niente con l'università? Un aspirante ingegnere che sa a memoria greco antico e latino dovrebbe avere un bonus contro chi ha una discreta conoscenza di linguaggi informatici? E per chi fa la seconda laurea?

Già nei concorsi pubblici delle amministrazioni comunali i ragionieri per timore che qualcuno faccia loro le scarpe valutano esclusivamente in base al voto del diploma (ho visto più ingegneri informatici a cui è stato impedito di partecipare persino alle preselezioni di concorsi perché passavano davanti come punteggio diplomati con voto più alto), manca solo che rompano pure all'università.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Febbraio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Riuppo il topic per condividere con voi l'esperienza di essere il penultimo a fare l'esame in un appello di....230 persone
> C'è qualcuno che può raccontare oltre a me un'esperienza simile?



L'ultimo che ho fatto 10 giorni fa. Cominciato alle 9, mi hanno chiamato alle 16.43. 7 ore di cottura a fuoco lento. Ero esausto.



juventino ha scritto:


> Ci stavano ben 5 assistenti. Solo quello da me citato aveva un ritmo così lento, ma tanto è bastato per rallentare di molto.



3 per canale da me.


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Febbraio 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Avete sentito il ministro Giannini? Ha detto che vuole reintrodurre il bonus maturità all'università. Ma lo sa che il più delle volte le superiori non c'entrano niente con l'università? Un aspirante ingegnere che sa a memoria greco antico e latino dovrebbe avere un bonus contro chi ha una discreta conoscenza di linguaggi informatici? E per chi fa la seconda laurea?
> 
> Già nei concorsi pubblici delle amministrazioni comunali i ragionieri per timore che qualcuno faccia loro le scarpe valutano esclusivamente in base al voto del diploma (ho visto più ingegneri informatici a cui è stato impedito di partecipare persino alle preselezioni di concorsi perché passavano davanti come punteggio diplomati con voto più alto), manca solo che rompano pure all'università.



Sei un ingegnere informatico? 
Comunque concordo con te, è una baggianata.


----------



## Hammer (26 Febbraio 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Avete sentito il ministro Giannini? Ha detto che vuole reintrodurre il bonus maturità all'università. Ma lo sa che il più delle volte le superiori non c'entrano niente con l'università? Un aspirante ingegnere che sa a memoria greco antico e latino dovrebbe avere un bonus contro chi ha una discreta conoscenza di linguaggi informatici? E per chi fa la seconda laurea?



Il bonus maturità per come era stato concepito in precedenza è una boiata pazzesca.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Febbraio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Riuppo il topic per condividere con voi l'esperienza di essere il penultimo a fare l'esame in un appello di....230 persone
> C'è qualcuno che può raccontare oltre a me un'esperienza simile?



Da me (ingegneria informatica), agli appelli di analisi, metodi matematici, fisica, spesso arrivano a circa 200 persone (dannati ripetenti cronici) da cui si salvano massimo massimo una decina di persone 

A me i due esami "al top" sono stati: l'esame di Fisica 2 alle 19 dopo esser passati dall'aula nostra all'ufficio del professore (in un'altra università, raggiunta a piedi perché c'era sciopero dei mezzi ) e l'esame orale di Programmazione alle 18:30 

Entrambi rigorosamente a digiuno per tutto il giorno 

Voi che prendete prima di un esame? Io due caffè o una Redbull, alcuni si fanno le canne


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Febbraio 2014)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Da me (ingegneria informatica), agli appelli di analisi, metodi matematici, fisica, spesso arrivano a circa 200 persone (dannati ripetenti cronici) da cui si salvano massimo massimo una decina di persone
> 
> A me i due esami "al top" sono stati: l'esame di Fisica 2 alle 19 dopo esser passati dall'aula nostra all'ufficio del professore (in un'altra università, raggiunta a piedi perché c'era sciopero dei mezzi ) e l'esame orale di Programmazione alle 18:30
> 
> ...



Io non riesco proprio a prendere niente, prima finisco e meglio è.


----------



## juventino (26 Febbraio 2014)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Da me (ingegneria informatica), agli appelli di analisi, metodi matematici, fisica, spesso arrivano a circa 200 persone (dannati ripetenti cronici) da cui si salvano massimo massimo una decina di persone
> 
> A me i due esami "al top" sono stati: l'esame di Fisica 2 alle 19 dopo esser passati dall'aula nostra all'ufficio del professore (in un'altra università, raggiunta a piedi perché c'era sciopero dei mezzi ) e l'esame orale di Programmazione alle 18:30
> 
> ...



Direi che a me sia andata anche abbastanza bene considerando che ci hanno fatto pure fare la pausa pranzo 
Comunque prima di un esame io non riesco assolutamente a mangiar nulla, se lo facessi credo che vomiterei.


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Febbraio 2014)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Voi che prendete prima di un esame? Io due caffè o una Redbull, *alcuni si fanno le canne*


Per certi esami è la soluzione migliore 
Prima di un esame bevo sempre un caffé tipo una mezz'oretta prima (la Redbull mi fa schifo, mi sembra di bere una caramella). Se l'esame è nel primo pomeriggio non riesco a restare a digiuno e mangio sempre qualcosa (poco ovviamente). Io alle 7 di sera ho fatto l'orale di fisica, ultimo esame della triennale. Eravamo in 5 a farlo perché eravamo laureandi. Ho urlato uscendo dall'aula e il prof mi ha sentito  Poi siamo andati in centro a Milano a sbronzarci


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Febbraio 2014)

Analisi I dalle 10.30 alle 18.30 



Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Voi che prendete prima di un esame? Io due caffè o una Redbull, alcuni si fanno le canne



Nulla,ma per me l'importante è "svuotarsi" bene per non avere disagi durante l'esame


----------



## esjie (26 Febbraio 2014)

Una volta son stato 9 ore ad aspettare, e poi segato ovviamente.
L'incubo si è ripetuto in parte qualche anno dopo...con la prof che poveretta, s'è presa la pausa pranzo di 1 ora e mezzo nel frattempo.


----------



## James Watson (26 Febbraio 2014)

Che bello fare gli esami all'università....

















....quando sei dall'altra parte della barricata!


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Febbraio 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> ....quando sei dall'altra parte della barricata!



Docente o esercitatore/assistente?


----------



## Hammer (26 Febbraio 2014)

All'orale di Meccanica, al primo anno, ho atteso dalle 9.00 alle 18.30. Un incubo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Febbraio 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> ....quando sei dall'altra parte della barricata!



Non nascondo che è il mio sogno, insegnare, purtroppo pare impossibile 

E' uno dei mestieri più belli al mondo, anche se si lamentano sempre, non capisco perché


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Docente o esercitatore/assistente?



Ma fai domande a tutti 

James quanto guadagni? Le studentesse cercano di corromperti?


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Febbraio 2014)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma fai domande a tutti
> 
> James quanto guadagni? Le studentesse cercano di corromperti?



Quelle sarebbero state le 2 domande successive 
Sto scherzando ovviamente.
Ho solamente chiesto se è docente o esercitatore, tutto qui


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Febbraio 2014)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Non nascondo che è il mio sogno, insegnare, purtroppo pare impossibile
> 
> E' uno dei mestieri più belli al mondo, anche se si lamentano sempre, non capisco perché



Parlando di università, e presumendo che [MENTION=165]James Watson[/MENTION] faccia l'assistente (me lo immagino giovane), ti dirò, la trovo una bella palla. Fino a 8 ore a interrogare possono essere pesantissime. Anche perchè poi vai a chiedere sempre le stesse cose. Poi dipende ovviamente tutto dalla pecunia.


----------



## Hammer (26 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Parlando di università, e presumendo che [MENTION=165]James Watson[/MENTION] faccia l'assistente (me lo immagino giovane), ti dirò, la trovo una bella palla. Fino a 8 ore a interrogare possono essere pesantissime. Anche perchè poi vai a chiedere sempre le stesse cose. Poi dipende ovviamente tutto dalla pecunia.



Sarà anche una palla, ma firmerei col sangue


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Febbraio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Sarà anche una palla, ma firmerei col sangue



Dipende dall'ultima mia frase. Per pochi spiccioli ci penserei mille volte.


----------



## juventino (26 Febbraio 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Che bello fare gli esami all'università....
> ....quando sei dall'altra parte della barricata!



Non nascondo che mi piacerebbe. 
James, ma obiettivamente ha senso interrogare per più di un'ora una sola persone per poi segarla? Come dicevo, all'appello a cui sono andato l'altro giorno ci è stato un assistente che in otto ore avrà sentito a stento sette persone (bocciandone tre)...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Febbraio 2014)

Gli esami di ieri si sono aperti alle 13:30 e si son chiusi alle 19:00, ciò nonostante molti sono rimasti fuori e dovranno farlo in un altro giorno. Ah, già era stato rimandato da una settimana l'esame 
Io poi l'ho fatto alle 14:00 con l'assistente, durato un'ora, l'ho poi concluso con la professoressa alle 18:00  però visto il risultato non mi lamento


----------



## Evergreen (26 Febbraio 2014)

Anche da me per gli esami ci sono gli stessi problemi tra date che slittano e tutto...Io comunque oggi ho preso i libri per il secondo semestre, 549 euro...sono testi che mi saranno utili anche oltre quest'anno però una bella botta


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Febbraio 2014)

Evergreen ha scritto:


> Anche da me per gli esami ci sono gli stessi problemi tra date che slittano e tutto...Io comunque oggi ho preso i libri per il secondo semestre, *549 euro*...sono testi che mi saranno utili anche oltre quest'anno però una bella botta



Cheee ? Per un semestre ?


----------



## Evergreen (26 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Cheee ? Per un semestre ?


Purtroppo si, faccio il primo anno di medicina e quindi ho dovuto prendere i vari trattati di anatomia, atlanti ecc. quindi i soldi son volati via alla fine


----------



## Albijol (26 Febbraio 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Avete sentito il ministro Giannini? Ha detto che vuole reintrodurre il bonus maturità all'università. Ma lo sa che il più delle volte le superiori non c'entrano niente con l'università?



 Proprio due mesi fa un mio amico è andato a cena col "secchione" della nostra classe (anno diploma 2003), ebbene si era appena laureato in ingegneria alla triennale...in comodi 10 anni  , senza aver mai lavorato aggiungo. Questo per dire che superiori e università sono due cose da tenere distinte.


----------



## Nicco (26 Febbraio 2014)

Boia anche da me c'è sempre la coda, domani siamo in 3 a dare l'esame! XD


----------



## Nicco (27 Febbraio 2014)

Mail alle 7:29, vista assolutamente per caso, prof malata. ARGHGHGHG, ero carichissimo!


----------



## James Watson (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sono semplicemente un dottorando, con borsa ministeriale, quindi non è che faccia la fame, ma poco mi manca..
In risposta a [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]: ti dirò, dipende. Nel senso che di solito se uno non risponde bene alle prime domande cerchi sempre di andare a pescare qualche altro argomento per vedere se almeno una parte del programma è stata studiata a dovere. Poi appunto, dipende tutto dal professore: se uno è esigente e un po' ******* ti manda via subito.
Comunque ve lo posso assicurare, è abbastanza pesante stare anche dall'altra parte (non certamente paragonabile, ovviamente) soprattutto perché nel corso degli ultimi anni sembra sia aumentato in maniera esponenziale il numero dei caproni (ho assistito a scene veramente grottesche di persone non in grado di articolare una risposta in un italiano decente).


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Febbraio 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Sono semplicemente un dottorando, con borsa ministeriale, quindi non è che faccia la fame, ma poco mi manca..
> In risposta a [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]: ti dirò, dipende. Nel senso che di solito se uno non risponde bene alle prime domande cerchi sempre di andare a pescare qualche altro argomento per vedere se almeno una parte del programma è stata studiata a dovere. Poi appunto, dipende tutto dal professore: se uno è esigente e un po' ******* ti manda via subito.
> Comunque ve lo posso assicurare, è abbastanza pesante stare anche dall'altra parte (non certamente paragonabile, ovviamente) *soprattutto perché nel corso degli ultimi anni sembra sia aumentato in maniera esponenziale il numero dei caproni* (ho assistito a scene veramente grottesche di persone non in grado di articolare una risposta in un italiano decente).


Non oso immaginare quante se ne sentano, se non altro ci si fa due risate. Ad alcune scene imbarazzanti ho assistito in prima persona.


----------



## Jaqen (15 Marzo 2014)

Gente, qualcuno di voi ha fatto statistica o qualcosa del genere?

Sapete calcolare i p value? Espongo un problema se qualcuno mi dice che è in grado


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Marzo 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Gente, qualcuno di voi ha fatto statistica o qualcosa del genere?
> 
> Sapete calcolare i p value? Espongo un problema se qualcuno mi dice che è in grado



Io sto facendo il corso ora. Quanto è difficile il quesito ?


----------



## andre (15 Marzo 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Gente, qualcuno di voi ha fatto statistica o qualcosa del genere?
> 
> Sapete calcolare i p value? Espongo un problema se qualcuno mi dice che è in grado



Io posso risponderti tra 3 mesi (ho appena cominciato il corso )


----------



## Jaqen (15 Marzo 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io sto facendo il corso ora. Quanto è difficile il quesito ?


E' abbastanza una cavolata presumo.

t-value 1,34
t-value -671,43
t-value 5,28

Da usare tavole t student con 25 gradi di libertà, trova il p-value


----------



## Jaqen (15 Marzo 2014)

Con la normale è facile, valore del t value, lo trovo nella tavola, faccio 1-valore trovato tutto moltiplicato per 2...
ma con la t...........


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Marzo 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> E' abbastanza una cavolata presumo.
> 
> t-value 1,34
> t-value -671,43
> ...



Eh mi sa che ho parlato troppo presto.

Quoto [MENTION=55]andre[/MENTION], ne posso riparlare tra due mesi.


----------



## Solo (15 Marzo 2014)

Beh, se usi una tavola T non puoi trovare un valore preciso di p almeno che non sia un valore che la tavola ti fornisce, trovi un range.

Ad esempio per t 1,34 con 25 gradi di libertà trovi che 0,05 < p < 0,10 con una coda
0,10 < p < 0,20 per due code

Ti serve un computer per calcolarlo...

I valori sono 

Probability (one-tailed): 0.09614924
Probability (two-tailed): 0.19229848


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Marzo 2014)

Ho fatto il primo esame il 18 febbraio in Diritto Romano. Bocciato dopo la prima domanda


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Marzo 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ho fatto il primo esame il 18 febbraio in Diritto Romano. Bocciato dopo la prima domanda



Ma cosa ? Giurisprudenza ?


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Marzo 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa ? Giurisprudenza ?


Eh si.


----------



## Jaqen (15 Marzo 2014)

Solo ha scritto:


> Beh, se usi una tavola T non puoi trovare un valore preciso di p almeno che non sia un valore che la tavola ti fornisce, trovi un range.
> 
> Ad esempio per t 1,34 con 25 gradi di libertà trovi che 0,05 < p < 0,10 con una coda
> 0,10 < p < 0,20 per due code
> ...



Come hai fatto a trovare quel 0.5 < p < 0.10?


----------



## Solo (15 Marzo 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Come hai fatto a trovare quel 0.5 < p < 0.10?


Prendi la tavola (quella che uso riporta i valori per una coda) e scorri le righe finché trovi quella con 25 gradi di libertà, poi ti sposti lungo le colonne e vedi che il valore della colonna 0.1 è 1.316, il valore della colonna 0.05 è 1.708, per cui il tuo valore 1.34 è compreso tra questi due estremi --> 0.05 < p < 0.1 Se guardi bene ti accorgi che 1.34 è vicino all'estremo 1.316, per cui ti aspetti che il valore di p sia vicino a 0.1, infatti poi dai calcoli fatti con un calcolatore online risulta 0.0961...


----------



## Jaqen (15 Marzo 2014)

Solo ha scritto:


> Prendi la tavola (quella che uso riporta i valori per una coda) e scorri le righe finché trovi quella con 25 gradi di libertà, poi ti sposti lungo le colonne e vedi che il valore della colonna 0.1 è 1.316, il valore della colonna 0.05 è 1.708, per cui il tuo valore 1.34 è compreso tra questi due estremi --> 0.05 < p < 0.1 Se guardi bene ti accorgi che 1.34 è vicino all'estremo 1.316, per cui ti aspetti che il valore di p sia vicino a 0.1, infatti poi dai calcoli fatti con un calcolatore online risulta 0.0961...



BETTER CALL SOLO.
Grazie!


----------

